

Adrian Lamo-Would you hire someone that hacked your website? - abdelhadikhiati
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/would-you-hire-someone-hacked-your-website-adrian-lamo

======
marssaxman
I would not hire or have anything to do with Adrian Lamo for any reason,
that's for sure! Not after what he did in the Manning case.

